# 01 740i coolant issue ???



## raheelq (Aug 12, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2001 740i, it has approx 90k on it.
For some reason I seem to be loosing coolant, but I cannot see where it is coming out from. I have filled it all the way to the top and let the car run for a couple of hours, and then it gives me a message on the MFD that I should "check coolant level". I have looked underneath and everywhere I could possibly think, I even checked to see if it was mixing with the oil, but nothing.....car does not smoke either, and runs fine. Any suggestions ?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Do a search on 'valley pan' and narrow it down to BMW 740i.

The valley pan is bewteen the two banks underneath the intake manifold. If you take the acoustic cover off the engine, use a flashlight with a focused beam and look down between the valve covers, to see if any licquid is pooling there.

Worth a look also: Bimmerforums....lots of conversations over there about this anomaly. Also, check and save www.e38.org to your desktop or favorites/Bookmarks.

jake


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I believe your radiator or something up there needs to be replaced. I had mine done under warranty at about 90K. I have an 01 740.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

I have replaced mine when it kept leaking without showing and wet spot. Afterward, everything is just fine. No more check cooling level error again.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you checked your sensor? When the reserve tank is full, the float should be level with the neck of the fill hole. Do not check while the engine is hot or running. Fill the reservoir in the morning when cold, so that the float is even with the top, put the cover on and twist until tight. Next morning, unscrew the cover and re-check, if necessary, fill again. 

Do this for a couple of days. 

Is there any dried residue around the cap, or anywhere on the engine, MAF tube, bleed hole? Have you noticed any wetness inside the car, in the footwells?

No need to replace the radiator or reservoir unless you actually see water under the car or spraying out of either/both.

Another tip, run the engine with the heater on full hot so that water gets into the heater core and flows completely through the engine. Check and refill as necessary.

jake


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd take it into a workshop and get them to do an inspection. Better to be pro-active and solve it before youi're left stranded at the side of the road. A small leak could be anywhere in the pipework, water-pump, radiator, expansion tank... could even just be the expansion tank cap is not airtight (costs about $15). The solution may not be expensive but the hassle is a pain in the :bareass:

Cooling system problems are a built-in feature of the E38.  

I liken the 'Check coolant level' message to a Microsoft 'blue screen of death'... every so often, everyone with an E38 sees it.


----------

